# Raptors!



## oh canada (May 30, 2019)

Gonna win in 5!  Allez Canada


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Gonna win in 5!  Allez Canada


BOO!


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BOO!


*Just like a Rodent, shit where ya aren't wanted.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Just like a Rodent, shit where ya aren't wanted.*


You rooting for Toronto then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

GO DUBS!!!


----------



## oh canada (Jun 7, 2019)

bump...1 to go!  Kawhi is a beast.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2019)

Boo! Dubs need KD back!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Boo! Dubs need KD back!


Karma is a bitch and so is their coach.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Karma is a bitch and so is their coach.


Why do you always favor foreigners?


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you always favor foreigners?


*Now that's a twisted remark from the NWO poster....!*


----------

